# VIN vs Engine Number



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Is there any place on the internet or through Nissan to see what engine number was put in the car at the factory? The engine number is located just right of the exhaust manifold (stamped in the aluminum block).

I bought a 94 that had many previous owners, and I think the engine has been changed on this car. Not too big of a deal, it seems to run pretty well and might even have less miles on it than the car shows.


----------

